
Fighting abuse to protect freedom of expression – Twitter Blogs - protomyth
https://blog.twitter.com/2015/fighting-abuse-to-protect-freedom-of-expression
======
Cyberdog
So I hope I don't have to point out how the goals of censoring abusive content
and protecting freedom of expression are at odds, or how infantile it is to
force users to delete their own tweets (once their "time-out" is up, even).

Also, from the rules, one of the stated examples of harassment is "if the
reported account is inciting others to harass another account." So if I'm a
rowdy Yankees fan, and my followers are rowdy Yankees fan, and I retweet a
tweet by a rowdy Dodgers fan without comment, and in response a bunch of my
followers threaten that fan, have I incited harassment? This sort of thing
happens all the time.

